# trucks gne wild pics from colfax la



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

here is the link to my myspace page with all of my pics from the weekend would have had alot mre bt i gt my camera wet early saturday and it was all she wrote for the camera. 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=421887009&albumId=1482247

it was one awsme weekend. had sme bad arse trucks ther and them boys wernt scared to get the dirty. i jus my brute would have lasted mre than 30 minutes before the motor went. im the guy on the 300 in a black SITFO t shirt. for all the guys that wer ther from mimb sorry if i didnt catch up with yall bt my phone gt wet and it was all it wrote to bt i did meet up with a few TEAMGROUND CHECK AND BIG DADDY AND THE GUY THAT OWNS BIG NASTY. and i m hear to tell ya that is one big nasty ford it is bad arse for sure


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

cmt believe that nobody checked out the pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im lookin right now


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

AWESOME pics.....where is Colfax, La??? I wonder how far that is from me, that looks like a place I would want to ride soon.....


----------

